# This guy is funny!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that you guys might like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn8EQ0az ... r_embedded


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

That was like looking @ a bad accident, you just can't look away.. May be dumber by watching, definatley different. I watched it all, couldn't stop... Wierd.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This what you do with a turtle after you catch one:

viewtopic.php?f=46&t=12944&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=TURTLE


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Best line - "I try not to smile cuz' I got my teeth knocked out by a chainsaw."

Wow.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats some funny stuff there!!!!!! ya ya ya ya ya whoo eh!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

For being 1/2 native american, he sure is white.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> This what you do with a turtle after you catch one:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=46&t=12944&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=TURTLE


I figured you were licking your chops watching that clip.

BTW how does one get teeth knocked out by a chain saw?? AND not have it cut lips and lower teeth off, just wondering??


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > This what you do with a turtle after you catch one:
> ...


What a knucklehead!

There are lots of guys like that where I come from. He reminds me of about one-third of my high school graduating class. I myself enjoyed noodling turtles; didn't think much about it. I would stand on them with tennis shoes, no socks, but usually scooped them up with a net.

I guess the chainsaw bucks, comes back and the handle or your hand hits you in the mouth....ah....many hillbillies, and pipefitters children, have their front teeth knocked out when they're 8 or 9 years old; family tradition.

I'd like to see his fingers. He says he's been bit 17 times! Some can really do some damage.

Some of those snappers were small, I would throw them back.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I gotta get one of those snapperliscious shirts.


----------

